
Brain is ten times more active than previously measured - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11147.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://medschool.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=1158&action=detail&ref...](http://medschool.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=1158&action=detail&ref=952)

------
habitue
I guess this means we were all using 100% of our brains after all...

